# Soundkarte spielt alles mit doppelter Geschwindigkeit?



## kidata (29. Juli 2002)

Hallo Leutz, 

habe neulich testweise ein Hardware-Monitoring Programm installiert (was dann zwar nicht funzte) aber dummerweise dafür gesorgt hat, das die Soundkarte (onBoard, Intel 82801ba/bam ac'97) seitdem alles mit doppelter Geschwindigkeit/Tonhöhe abspielt. 
Habe die Karte aus dem Gerätemanager entfernt, neu installiert, usw. hilft alles nix. 
Irgendein Proggie meldete dann mal ein Problem mit 'mci'-irgendwas sound... - deshalb habe im im System nach mci* gesucht und einige .dll's und .drv's gefunden die habe ich durch die Originaldateien von der Win2000-CD ersetzt aber das hilft auch nicht. 

Weiß jemand woran das liegen könnte? Ich will nämlich nur ungern das Sytem neu installieren. 

Vielen dank für jeden Hinweis. 

MfG, 

kidata


----------



## Slaya (29. Juli 2002)

ich hab auch ne AC 97 Onboard und da müßte eigentlich ne Software (equalizer) dabeisein wo man das einstellen kann!


----------



## kidata (29. Juli 2002)

*eq?*

Wie heisst denn dieses Proggie?

Hattest Du dieses Problem auch mit deiner AC'97?

Ich denke halt, da muss was im System falsch laufen, weil sogar der Windows-Startsound doppelt so schnell läuft. 
Wie wenn man ein 22kHz Sample auf 44kHZ abspielt - Schlumpfentechno sag ich nur...


----------



## Slaya (29. Juli 2002)

das Prog müßte bei der Soundkarte/Mainboard dabei sein! 
In dem Prog hat man die Möglichkeit zwischen halber, normaler. doppelter und vierfacher Geschwindigkeit!


----------



## eViLaSh (5. August 2002)

die antwort ist einafach: DEIN RECHNER IST ZU SCHNELL    


sry, konnt ich mir nicht verkneifen 

jetz mal ernst:
vielleicht hast du auch irgendwas im BIOS verstellt...
normalerweisse kann man auf seine onboard soundkarte im BIOS zu greifen, schau da doch einfach mal nach, vielleicht findest du da die lösung !


----------



## Freaky (5. August 2002)

ja kenne das prob...schon mehrmals vorgekommen.
meistens hilft wenn du den treiber von der mainboard cd neu installierst oder lad dir ein treiber update für die soundkarte runter sollte helfen. (lösch mal die entsprechende *.inf aus dem inf ordner)
aber warum das nun bei dir net geht ?!?!?! hmm...
freaky


----------

